# trouble installing Skyrim. Do i need upgrades?



## qtip3377 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know if my processor or graphics card are equivalent or superior to requirements.

These are my specs(as far as i know):

DirectX* Version: 10.0
Physical Memory: 4084 MB
Minimum Graphics Memory:	8 MB
Maximum Graphics Memory:	286 MB
Graphics Memory in Use:	179 MB
Processor: Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6 GenuineIntel
Processor Speed: 2660 MHZ
Accelerator in Use: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family

I'm not very well versed in computers.. Here's a link I found on Skyrim's specs:

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim PC system requirements

Thanks for the help anyone can offer me.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Go to the Can You run It link in my sig. It should tell you if you can run it.

What GPU have you got?


----------



## qtip3377 (Nov 20, 2011)

That's a pretty cool application, you've got there. You were right. My graphics processor is garbage, Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family. Guess I'm going to have to drop some money on upgrades. Suggestions?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

What PC have you got? I would guess it is an OEM, so can you give Make/Model.


----------



## qtip3377 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's your run of the mill, stock Dell Inspiron 530s. I didn't buy it for gaming but I've been thinking about adding more ram, so changing a graphics card isn't that far of a stretch, right?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, so if you want to play Skyrim, you are going to need a pretty high end Graphics card, even for the lowest graphics settings. If your going to get a graphics card, then you will also have to buy a new PSU for it. Your PC at the moment has a 250w PSU, and for a high end PCIe Graphics card, you will need a 550w+ PSU.
As for RAM, 4gb should be sufficient.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The wonderful GTX 260 is going cheap, $100 I think. Also you can't just get any power supply. A SeaSonic or Corsair TX series 620-650 watt supply is ideal.


----------

